# Young Muslim brothers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/new...plan-17-march-revolt-against-group-leadership


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/new...plan-17-march-revolt-against-group-leadership


and the response

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/brotherhood-talk-revolution-within-group-bizarre


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> and the response
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/brotherhood-talk-revolution-within-group-bizarre





DeadGuy said:


> Yup, I saw this one yesterday when it was published, basically what he's trying to say is that anyone got the right to be nominated, but only the ones "they" think "suitable" should be nominated!! I can only wonder what kinda contradicting [email protected] was that!!
> 
> I wonder how feels when he finds a "woman" driving a car, or a "copt" having lunch! "_They can do it, but it's not suitable, the "woman" should stay home, and the "copt" should be grateful we let him feel hungry_" I bet
> 
> Such a "mentality" should be squashed just like an insect! It's a shame that they keep crying about "Democracy" and "how deep democracy is in the beliefs of Islam" all the bloody time *but all they really mean is a "democracy" that would make ONLY them to be the "suitable" ones for everything, including telling others what's "suitable" or not!!!! Makes me wanna* uke:


I have no further comment except this post I've made few days ago.........And I think they've just proved me right........

Just wanna add that *it does make me wanna puke* uke:


----------

